
Columnstore and B+ tree – are hybrid physical designs important? - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/09/28/columnstore-and-b-tree-are-hybrid-physical-designs-important/
======
striking
> DTA uses a cost-base search, which means it needs to estimate the costs
> using some indexes it hasn’t actually built yet. The “what-if” API is used
> to simulate such hypothetical indexes.

Reminds me of
[https://github.com/ankane/dexter](https://github.com/ankane/dexter) with
[https://github.com/HypoPG/hypopg](https://github.com/HypoPG/hypopg).

------
ddorian43
Same thing do real-time search-engine. They store checkpointed-data in
inverted-index type, and real-time data in b+tree.

